# Why is Ni stereotypically thought of as creepy?



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

Santa Gloss said:


> That must be unpleasant!


Um not really, actually. I kinda like being called 'creepy', sort of like the same way ISFPs seem to like being called 'weird.' 

http://personalitycafe.com/isfp-forum-artists/1017282-lol-you-guys-so-weird.html#post34490266

No one's ever used it as a personal attack, and it's usually in relation to INFJs creepy 'mind-reading' powers, and I find that rather flattering.


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

goodthankyou said:


> Um not really, actually. I kinda like being called 'creepy', sort of like the same way ISFPs seem to like being called 'weird.'
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/isfp-forum-artists/1017282-lol-you-guys-so-weird.html#post34490266
> 
> No one's ever used it as a personal attack, and it's usually in relation to INFJs creepy 'mind-reading' powers, and I find that rather flattering.


I've been called weird from times to times but I don't really like that, I've ponder a lot of times why people call someone weird and I think part of it comes from the fact that's because we don't act or say something that they normally expect, It comes from their own perception of what is normal. So someone who find a lot of people weird have a kind of rigid and narrow inner world.
Hopefully I've been called weird in the good way, like I think and says weird things but in a touching way. The thing is people can also call you weird in the bad way, like the way you think, act, talk makes them uncomfortable, creeps them out.
Also I think "creepy" is intented to be understood in the bad way of what is weird.


----------



## visionarypioneer (Dec 7, 2013)

Dora said:


> Haven't really heard that. However, if it's so, it's because Ni-doms think so far ahead. Say, you meet someone, if the Ni-dom is interested in someone, they project how a potential relationship will look in a year, in five, in a decade, etc. Some people think this is the same as immediately desiring the relationship in so long, while for the Ni-dom it's just a way to evaluate whether it's even worth starting something. I don't know about INFJs, but INTJs generally don't bother, if they can't imagine the relationship doesn't have a future in the long run.
> 
> ^^That's not creepy. That's wise.


As an INFJ trying to pursue an ESFP there is a scenario where I think it can work but chances are I will need quite a bit of luck! lol.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

visionarypioneer said:


> As an INFJ trying to pursue an ESFP there is a scenario where I think it can work but chances are I will need quite a bit of luck! lol.


INFJ is one of the better pairings for an ESFP, so I wish you good luck!:wink:


----------



## visionarypioneer (Dec 7, 2013)

Dora said:


> INFJ is one of the better pairings for an ESFP, so I wish you good luck!:wink:


Thank you your sweet! The major problem is getting their attention it seems like they are attracted by people who take action which is a bit overwhelming for INFJS who may take action but really slowly.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

visionarypioneer said:


> Thank you your sweet! The major problem is getting their attention it seems like they are attracted by people who take action which is a bit overwhelming for INFJS who may take action but really slowly.


Nah, we take the action. We are attracted to Ni, or in theory, with me in practice. Just be curious, inquisitive, give them food for thought, and there is high chance that they will like spending time with you.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

goodthankyou said:


> Um not really, actually. I kinda like being called 'creepy', sort of like the same way ISFPs seem to like being called 'weird.'
> 
> No one's ever used it as a personal attack, and it's usually in relation to INFJs creepy 'mind-reading' powers, and I find that rather flattering.


You like it till someone who you love says it to you, and it will be _not that funny_.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Why is Ni stereotypically thought of as creepy?


It's a passive observant function, these qualities can also be said for a creeper.


----------



## visionarypioneer (Dec 7, 2013)

Dora said:


> Nah, we take the action. We are attracted to Ni, or in theory, with me in practice. Just be curious, inquisitive, give them food for thought, and there is high chance that they will like spending time with you.


I'll keep that in mind. tbh ESFP women always seemed so full of life to me and I admire the way they go about their daily life.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

visionarypioneer said:


> I'll keep that in mind. tbh ESFP women always seemed so full of life to me and I admire the way they go about their daily life.


What way is that?:laughing:


----------



## visionarypioneer (Dec 7, 2013)

Dora said:


> What way is that?:laughing:


It's about taking more action and not staying inside their heads so much. There is a level of enthusiasm they bring to the table and they just seem so open with themselves without offending people.


----------



## visionarypioneer (Dec 7, 2013)

Dora said:


> Nah, we take the action. We are attracted to Ni, or in theory, with me in practice. Just be curious, inquisitive, give them food for thought, and there is high chance that they will like spending time with you.


Just to make sure you wouldn't mind making a move if you really liked someone?


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

mytinyheart said:


> _Hey I just met you...
> 
> and this is crazy..._
> 
> BUT MY INTUITION TELLS ME YOU'RE THE ONE TO FULFILL MY PLANS I'VE ALREADY JUMPED AHEAD MENTALLY INTO FIVE FUTURES TO SEE US HAPPY...




... and our children will be happy, because I chose you for them too, and because we were happy...

... and their children will be happy... because they were happy and had a good modeling of parenting...

... and they will make the world a happier place after,
*they take over the WORLD* with their enhanced cognition caused by happiness and good parenting, and their little old granny whispering advice in their ears...
Errrrrrrrr HAHAHAHAHAHA!


No, no. We're not _creepy_ atall!




I do suppose maybe the OP has perhaps been called creepy personally, and is wanting to brand that under the strangeness of Ni. I've never read of Ni itself being labeled as such.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

visionarypioneer said:


> Just to make sure you wouldn't mind making a move if you really liked someone?


When I feel reasonably confident I wouldn't be rejected, or at least belittled or mocked, maybe. I have done once or twice. But mostly, I get really really obvious about liking a guy, and letting him make the move. And I mean _obvious_. Not those things chicks think are a 'hint'.


----------



## visionarypioneer (Dec 7, 2013)

Do you have an example of your hint?


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Dora said:


> When I feel reasonably confident I wouldn't be rejected, or at least belittled or mocked, maybe. I have done once or twice. But mostly, I get really really obvious about liking a guy, and letting him make the move. And I mean _obvious_. Not those things chicks think are a 'hint'.


Lol, you don't have to tell me about ESFP being obvious. You guys don't know how to be _not_ obvious.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

visionarypioneer said:


> Do you have an example of your hint?


Sure. I will tell you you are good looking, that I find you attractive, will get somewhat physical with the flirting, and will make prolonged eye-contact.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

g_w said:


> Because they end up saying "off-the-wall" things which seem absurd or completely unfounded at first glance; things which an SF type just can't see, though it be staring them in the face; saying these things with a quiet air of certitude combined with despair of ever being listened to; and then just having the self-satisfied cat-type *smug* on their face when events end up proving them right, not even troubling to say "I told you so" out loud.
> *
> Kind of like Donald Trump's off-kilter pronouncements which everyone makes fun of until about two weeks later when it turns out he had the gist of it correct.*


This is a pretty bad comparison, just like 'creepy' is a bad word to use because of its negative connotation, even though I've heard it before. 

I understand what OP is getting at though. I think unnerving is better, but then that depends on who is on the receiving end of the 'creepy' vibes.


----------



## ThoughtShadows (Jan 17, 2017)

I am fascinated by Ni. It is part of my creativity. I like being immersed in subconscious thoughts, dreams, and insights. They support and help forum my artistic endeavors, but they aren't reality like for Ni doms, where insights are taken more seriously and a significant part of their identity. Just enough Ni makes you interesting and mysterious, too much and you can be weird and/or arrogant.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

ThoughtShadows said:


> I am fascinated by Ni. It is part of my creativity. I like being immersed in subconscious thoughts, dreams, and insights. They support and help forum my artistic endeavors, but they aren't reality like for Ni doms, where insights are taken more seriously and a significant part of their identity. Just enough Ni makes you interesting and mysterious, too much and you can be weird and/or arrogant.


What you mean it is not reality?
They are just as real as anything else :tongue:
Unless you see the future as not real that is :wink:

I know my vision will pan out, if I do the required steps.
The question is if I want to or not.
That is where Fi comes in.
Fi needs to be aligned with the vision 
or else I can't really be bothered to pursue a goal that may span my lifetime.


----------

